# Kernel Scheduler Location in make menuconfig [Solved]

## bobpaul

Im using the gentoo sources. I need to change my scheduler to one of the more multimedia friendly schedulers, but I can't seem to find the setting in the menuconfig.Last edited by bobpaul on Wed Dec 14, 2005 12:42 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## steveb

In the 2.6.15-rc4 configuration it is uner:Block layer  --->IO Schedulers  --->

```
 Linux Kernel v2.6.15-rc4 Configuration

 ──────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────

  ┌────────────────────── Linux Kernel Configuration ───────────────────────┐

  │  Arrow keys navigate the menu.  <Enter> selects submenus --->.          │

  │  Highlighted letters are hotkeys.  Pressing <Y> includes, <N> excludes, │

  │  <M> modularizes features.  Press <Esc><Esc> to exit, <?> for Help, </> │

  │  for Search.  Legend: [*] built-in  [ ] excluded  <M> module  < >       │

  │ ┌─────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┐ │

  │ │            Code maturity level options  --->                        │ │

  │ │            General setup  --->                                      │ │

  │ │            Loadable module support  --->                            │ │

  │ │            Block layer  --->                                        │ │

  │ │            Processor type and features  --->                        │ │

  │ │            Power management options (ACPI, APM)  --->               │ │

  │ │            Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)  --->          │ │

  │ │            Executable file formats  --->                            │ │

  │ │            Networking  --->                                         │ │

  │ │            Device Drivers  --->                                     │ │

  │ │            File systems  --->                                       │ │

  │ └────────┴(+)─────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┘ │

  ├─────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┤

  │                    <Select>    < Exit >    < Help >                     │

  └─────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┘
```

```
 Linux Kernel v2.6.15-rc4 Configuration

 ──────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────

  ┌────────────────────────────── Block layer ──────────────────────────────┐

  │  Arrow keys navigate the menu.  <Enter> selects submenus --->.          │

  │  Highlighted letters are hotkeys.  Pressing <Y> includes, <N> excludes, │

  │  <M> modularizes features.  Press <Esc><Esc> to exit, <?> for Help, </> │

  │  for Search.  Legend: [*] built-in  [ ] excluded  <M> module  < >       │

  │ ┌─────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┐ │

  │ │                [*] Support for Large Block Devices                  │ │

  │ │                    IO Schedulers  --->                              │ │

  │ │                                                                     │ │

  │ │                                                                     │ │

  │ │                                                                     │ │

  │ │                                                                     │ │

  │ │                                                                     │ │

  │ │                                                                     │ │

  │ │                                                                     │ │

  │ │                                                                     │ │

  │ │                                                                     │ │

  │ └─────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┘ │

  ├─────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┤

  │                    <Select>    < Exit >    < Help >                     │

  └─────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┘
```

```

```

```
 Linux Kernel v2.6.15-rc4 Configuration

 ──────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────

  ┌───────────────────────────── IO Schedulers ─────────────────────────────┐

  │  Arrow keys navigate the menu.  <Enter> selects submenus --->.          │

  │  Highlighted letters are hotkeys.  Pressing <Y> includes, <N> excludes, │

  │  <M> modularizes features.  Press <Esc><Esc> to exit, <?> for Help, </> │

  │  for Search.  Legend: [*] built-in  [ ] excluded  <M> module  < >       │

  │ ┌─────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┐ │

  │ │               <*> Anticipatory I/O scheduler                        │ │

  │ │               <*> Deadline I/O scheduler                            │ │

  │ │               <*> CFQ I/O scheduler                                 │ │

  │ │                   Default I/O scheduler (CFQ)  --->                 │ │

  │ │                                                                     │ │

  │ │                                                                     │ │

  │ │                                                                     │ │

  │ │                                                                     │ │

  │ │                                                                     │ │

  │ │                                                                     │ │

  │ │                                                                     │ │

  │ └─────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┘ │

  ├─────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┤

  │                    <Select>    < Exit >    < Help >                     │

  └─────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┘
```

cheers

SteveB

----------

## Stolz

FYI, you can search the "menuconfig" interface by pressing the "/" key  :Wink: . It's a great feature. BTW, I don't have such option in gentoo-sources-2.6.14-r2   :Confused: , I'll wait till gentoo-sources-2.6.15

----------

## bobpaul

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> FYI, you can search the "menuconfig" interface by pressing the "/" key . It's a great feature. BTW, I don't have such option in gentoo-sources-2.6.14-r2  , I'll wait till gentoo-sources-2.6.15

 

That search feature is great, except it won't do categories (no "Schedulers" or "IO" but it finds "CFQ" just fine!)

On 2.6.13-r4 it's at 

```
Device Drivers -->

    Block devices -->

         IO Schedulers -->
```

Thanks guys!

----------

